# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  the name of the months

## MOG

I wonder where are the name of the month of the polish language (and of czech, etc) came from. I see marzec and maj have resemblance with those of English, but the others are tottaly different. Can anyone help me out?
ｓtyczeń January
luty February
marzec March
kwiecień April
maj May
czerwiec June
lipiec July
sierpień August
wrzesień September
październik October
listopad November
grudzień December

----------


## Ken Watts

Cześć MOG, there is an explanation here: http://culture.polishsite.us/articles/art331fr.htm

----------


## MOG

Thanks, Ken Watts!

----------

